# 47K for a 5/02 prod car?



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

May Prod '02 E46 M3, Phoenix Yellow, Dove Grey, SMG, 21K miles

$47K..seems a bit high to me. :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

They're smokin' crack. Especially for a Phoenix Yellow.

If they have a non-descript color like black or silver, $47K may be within reasonable bounds. To sell a car with THAT color combo and limited options list for almost INVOICE of the car, that's highway robbery.

I wouldn't pay more than $42 for that, and that's stretching it. I MAY be able to stomach PY (wife seems to like that colo) at $40 at best.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

It's got more options than what I listed but still it's high IMHO.

21K mikes are a bit on the high side, it's PY (Yuck)

I bet after it sits on the lot awhile it will drop


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Is that a CPO or from an individual?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

mquetel said:


> Is that a CPO or from an individual?


CPO, it was traded in to the Merced dealer next door and they bought it


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

in_d_haus said:


> CPO, it was traded in to the Merced dealer next door and they bought it


I wonder what it was traded in for... can't imagine wanting an MB more than an M3.

Unless it was a different color than PY. :rofl:


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

in_d_haus said:


> CPO, it was traded in to the Merced dealer next door and they bought it


Actually, now that you mention that its CPO and has more options than the ones you originally listed, the price doesn't seem too crazy. But I agree with Hack, the color combo is awful and should knock the price down. I actually don't mind phoenix yellow, but there's only one interior color it works with -- BLACK.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> May Prod '02 E46 M3, Phoenix Yellow, Dove Grey, SMG, 21K miles
> 
> $47K..seems a bit high to me. :dunno:


other options?

$47K doesn't sound horrible, but I really don't know what the M3 used market is like right now.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> other options?
> 
> $47K doesn't sound horrible, but I really don't know what the M3 used market is like right now.


Softening, at least in DC. My non-CPO 3/02 production car, with most options (though not SMG) went for 46 when I bought it 3 months ago, and it only had 5K miles on it.

47K is way too much for the car in question, especially in Phoenix yellow with those miles. I'd say Hack's guess of 42 is about right, but I wouldn't buy a yellow SMG car at any price.


----------

